# my 1s broken litter



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely markings! I love brokens! That random pattern of dark and light, it makes each one unique!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Beautiful little bubs!! Such variety in the number of patches! Lovely


----------

